# Looking for online Detailing shop in Italy



## Onrcnn

Hi, I am going to be in Italy for a week and I am planning to buy some products and i won't be able to move around much. Can anyone advice some websites? Thanks!


----------



## JamesCotton

Why not just buy online over there? When you are in a certain country google searches for in that country


----------



## JamesCotton

http://www.autoperfetta.com/index.php?page=car_detailing


----------



## ollie b

http://www.lacuradellauto.it/


----------

